# Line Weight



## Slaw (Feb 22, 2010)

You guys think 20 lb. line is heavy enough for surf fishing? I went ahead and purchased an 8' rod with an open type reel that can hold a good amount of line up to 25lbs. It says 3 bearings...don't really know what that means. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Slaw

#20 pound test line is sufficient for most saltwater fish. Many of us use lower pound test , depending on what species we are after. Most of my reels are #17 pound test , as the lower the test , the more line you can put on the reel. Monofilament line is thicker than the same pound test braid, and so you can fit more braid on the reel than the same test of mono .

Regarding rod and reel combo: give us the make, and model. Most rods will list what the reccomended line test should be , and what weight (in ounces) lure / bait is best for that rod. Also , we can see if someone else on the board has expierence with that rod .

When it says "3 bearings", that doesn't really tell too much. It depends on what kind of bearings, and where they are used. Generally speaking , the more ball bearings (especially if stainless steel) the better quality , the smoothness of line retrieve , and the more saltwater durable is the reel.

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Slaw ,

I forgot to ask what species of fish you are going after . That might reflect on whether or not this rod and reel are suitable for that species .

Fishwander


----------



## Slaw (Feb 22, 2010)

*Reply*

Thanks first of all for the line tip. The rod and reel are actually made for catfish, I ordered it from bass pro about a week ago and just got it two days ago maybe. It's called a "cat buster". It's a medium/heavy rod, 8' long, 4.4:1 ger ratio (have no idea what that means). All it really says is that it has a 3 bearing system, don't know what kind of bearings. Aluminum oxide guides, graphite body for the rod, and aluminum reel. In the reviews on basspro.com a couple of the guys mentioned catching 20lb cats and they stated the rod worked great. One guy from PA even said he would use it for surf fishing. 

As to what kind of fish, I really don't care . I'm new to the saltwater fishing thing and I really want to catch just about anything. The trip will be the 1st week of June in '12. I'm a little ahead of schedule, but I'm trying to gain as much insight as possible. I know that braid has a smaller diameter for the same wt of mono, but I haven't really decided which would be better due to the stretch of mono. I think I might be better off with a little stretch in the line so I will lower the risk of breaking the braid. Along with the bigger rod I'm taking a 7' bass rod by "Mitchell". It's a medium action rod, with a reel that can handle up to 15lb line. I'm thinking I can put lighter wt line on that (like 8lb.) and try for smaller fish in the surf on the bay side of SGI, probably going to use it on the gulf side too. I think it will be able to handle whiting, that is if they are even there during that time of year. 

Along with the bigger rod I purchased a tackle box, 25lb rated 3 way swivels, Gamakatsu 6/0 hooks, and 3oz pyramid sinkers.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Slaw

One rule that you ALWAYS follow especially with freshwater equipment in Salt water is to ALWAYS WASH in clean freshwater to get rid of any salt residue on line/ rod/ reel/ lures to prevent rust .

For fishing line , use either mono or braid , whichever you feel more comfortable with. On the bass Rod , I would use #15 pound test line, because when fishing salt , you neverknow what might hit your bait; better safe than sorry.


> 4.4:1 ger ratio (have no idea what that means).


That means that the reel will make so many revolutions every time you make on e revolution with the handle. Depending on the size of the reel , the bigger the reel spool, the more line it takes in per handle revolution.


> 25lb rated 3 way swivels


I don't use 3 way swivels in salt (but thats just me!). Most of my swivels are rated #80 pound test , or higher, and made of stainless steel ( and some blackened/not shiney). Use the lighter 3-ways for inshore.


> Gamakatsu 6/0 hooks


Unless you are going for drum or small sharks, I would have a variety of hooks ranging from #4 (small) to the 6/0 (large). Preferred whiting hooks are #4-#1 due to their small mouth.


> and 3oz pyramid sinkers.


Get some smaller pyramids and egg sinkers too as time and money allow; it gives you greater verstility as weather and fishing conditions change.

Lastly , stay tuned to this and other forums for further information. Also , go into the archieves of this and the "open forum" for other suggestions . Maybe somebody else will chime in , or better yet, teach by going out fishing with you.

Fishwander


----------

